
Show HN: A meal planning app for real people (frozen pizza allowed) – Open Beta - hungy4pies
https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.spoonacular
======
hungy4pies
spoonacular is a meal planning app with nutritional information and an
automatic shopping list. You can add both recipes and store bought food and
get the daily macro- and micronutrients. The web app has been online for a
couple years ([https://spoonacular.com/meal-
planner](https://spoonacular.com/meal-planner)) but the link is to the Android
open beta test. Hoping to find out what's not intuitive/user friendly, should
be beyond anything disastrous now (crashes), but you never know with Android!
Next goal is to add fast food/restaurant data for a complete, real person meal
planner.

